# Hi! My first tegu pictures



## bekers71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Since I am new here, I thought I'd share a couple pictures of my red tegu I bought this weekend from the NARBC Tinley Park show. 

He/she (not sure which it is yet) is about 14" and 335 grams. He huffs a lot at me when I try to pick it up and raises up nice and tall. Im guessing this is to scare me off? LOL 
1st picture is from the show in our hotel room. 
2nd pic is after we were home for a day and I gave him a bath.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet I want a red so bad


----------



## naturboy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

thats is one beutiful red verry nice...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 20, 2012)

_Congrats it definitely has some nice colors to it already_


----------



## Dana C (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful Tegu. I love the deep coloration. As for the hissing, puffing etc. Just give her time and lots of gentle attention and she will be your new best friend.


----------



## bekers71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks every one! 

Dana thanks for the advice. I appreciate all I can get.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

He/she looks great! I have a 3 year old red that still huffs and puffs but would never hurt a fly.
Congratulations again.


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats on a very nice looking red tegu. 

Like Dana said - give it lots of time and attention - be patient and she'll warm up to you. 

The puffing and "tall standing" is quite common when they're trying to intimidate and look larger then they really are. Some outgrow it others may not. 

For starters, gentle handling a few times a day should warrant great results. 

Good luck with that good looking red.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice colors! Who did you buy him / her from? I have to wait until September for the NARBC to come to town, but I am happy that it at least does come to my area!


----------



## Dana C (Mar 22, 2012)

Just as an aside, I think it is natural to be impatient about the taming process. Case in point; I got a Black Throat Monitor about three + weeks ago. He was only semi tame. I work with him every day and stop by his cage 6 or more times a day to talk to him and stroke the top of his head or cheeks.
He still tail whips and hisses, puffs and moans. I thought to myself, "what am I doing wrong?". Then I remembered the time element. I have owned Gordo, my adult male for several months. He is absolutely dependent on me, trusts me implicitly and craves my company / attention. However it has taken me 4 months of daily handling, baths, feeding, petting, talking etc. With Kinablo it has only been three weeks....which is too easy to forget.

I guess the above is what I meant about allowing time. Gaining trust and "taming" takes more or less time depending upon the individuals temperament. Give your new friend and yourself time.


----------



## bekers71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Dana! Very good points. 

I've found that if I take her/him out in the morning it handles easier. Today I left it alone until this afternoon. When I took it out it just sat in my arms flicking it's tongue and little huffing. So I think as long as I am patient we'll be great friends before I know it.


----------



## tegtaker007 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love that deep red! Going to be stunning as a adult for sure!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful red ) those colors are amazing


----------

